# South coast sunshine



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We have been so lucky down here on the south coast and although it has been a little wet - compared to what we have seen on the news we have absolutely nothing to complain about. I hope that none of you have been flooded out and that you are able to find some dryish mud for walking your dogs....

I was thinking about you all while tramping through the wood with my gorgeous girls - the sun was shining and most of the mud has dried up, at least on the tops of the hills. It was a lovely walk.
The temptation was not to come home


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

All good here thanks marzi - I love dot and that grinz ball.... I take it she does let go of it at feeding time??


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like perfection and fantastic photos as ever  

We are in the midlands so no flooding but just wading through the mud wherever we go as the ground is just soaked and can't drain anywhere any more.

Some very scary weather conditions further north and I hope everyone is safe


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous girls in beautiful weather the natural hue of the winter sun matches my beautiful Inzi Amber eyes.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous girls in beautiful weather the natural hue of the winter sun matches my beautiful Inzi Amber eyes.


I did think that was a particularly beautiful picture of Inzi - I thought of you when I posted it  She is suddenly just beginning to show her age a bit - a little bit more creaky than normal.... that said she still does not have the sense to slow down 
The light was lovely - it brought out the chocolate tones in the poos' black coats too.
Today we've been out with my bro and his family - but it was overcast and amazingly muddy - never mind the dogs we were all filthy too!
A few more pics from yesterday.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I did think that was a particularly beautiful picture of Inzi - I thought of you when I posted it  She is suddenly just beginning to show her age a bit - a little bit more creaky than normal.... that said she still does not have the sense to slow down
> The light was lovely - it brought out the chocolate tones in the poos' black coats too.
> Today we've been out with my bro and his family - but it was overcast and amazingly muddy - never mind the dogs we were all filthy too!
> A few more pics from yesterday.


Aw thanks for thinking of me when you posted it, you must know me to know I would love it. Inzi is just a lovely girl and I hope she continues to enjoy herself for many years. Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous chocolate tones!!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Perfect photos and I love to see Inzi looking so happy  the light is also perfect - I have almost forgotten what sun looks like


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

They always look so happy - what gang.
We've been so lucky here it's unbelievable. On Saturday I was working in Whalley and left minutes before the River Ribble burst it's banks. I managed to drive home through terrible flooding with my car starting to run rough. I got home just in time for our village to be cut off.
Though we are dry, we are surrounded by villages that have had flooding. We were in Croston yesterday - helping our friends clean their house after the river overflowed flooding the whole town. They are without electricity so ended up at our house to get showers. Now they are on alert again as the our local River: The Douglas has breached and the threat level has been raised to 'Threat to life'. Here in dry Mawdesley we feel blessed and almost guilty. People have been so good: The Local Indian restaurant bringing food in, pubs giving free hot drinks and people sending food parcels and blankets to an old people's home etc. This kind of thing brings out the best in people. 
To add to their misery David Cameron is on his way for a photo opportuni


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Terrific pictures! The last one is a one of a kind. Such terrible flooding over there. Hope things dry out soon. Tomorrow we have winter coming with 30cm of snow.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> To add to their misery David Cameron is on his way for a photo opportuni


No need for those daily smile sites when Datun is around.

Good grief I had no idea it was so bad over there, I hope everyone is ok.

Lovely photos Marzi, Inzi doesn't look one bit older than the pups.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi those pictures are superb, loving Dot in the tree, play bow Inzi and nose-licking Kiki! Can't believe I ever used to confuse your poos, they're so obviously different


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> They always look so happy - what gang.
> We've been so lucky here it's unbelievable. On Saturday I was working in Whalley and left minutes before the River Ribble burst it's banks. I managed to drive home through terrible flooding with my car starting to run rough. I got home just in time for our village to be cut off.
> Though we are dry, we are surrounded by villages that have had flooding. We were in Croston yesterday - helping our friends clean their house after the river overflowed flooding the whole town. They are without electricity so ended up at our house to get showers. Now they are on alert again as the our local River: The Douglas has breached and the threat level has been raised to 'Threat to life'. Here in dry Mawdesley we feel blessed and almost guilty. People have been so good: The Local Indian restaurant bringing food in, pubs giving free hot drinks and people sending food parcels and blankets to an old people's home etc. This kind of thing brings out the best in people.
> To add to their misery David Cameron is on his way for a photo opportuni


Well I'm very glad to hear that you guys are dry and safe.... it is really grim - my FiL lives in Kendal, but fortunately up a hill, my SiL in Lancaster, but also on a hill- the house my son lived in last year as a student is flooded... The only good thing about your story are the statements '*people have been so good... this kind of thing brings out the best in people.*' long may that be the case.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You're right Marzi, it's horrendous but the community spirit has been so uplifting I can hardly comprehend it. They're using the village FB page to keep everyone updated and the donations and generosity have been overwhelming. I just read the latest from a Mum whose little boy is donating some clothes and his TV, people all over the place are offering spare rooms, hot showers, caravans, stabling for animals, pet sitting etc., tradesmen are working free and there are random hot food stalls appearing to feed residents and helpers.
This is a pic of the side of our friend's house at 4pm on Boxing Day which is bad enough but others were waist deep  
Unfortunately another river nearby has just breached its embankment and the water is free flowing across the fields flooding other homes and heading for the river that caused the original problem so there are new severe flood alerts in place. Truly awful and unpresindented. 
On the plus side some of the electric is back on which must be a Godsend and at least it's not cold.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I am unable to offer words of comfort to your friends and neighbours.... And I can't really imagine how I can feel their loss and pain, but thoughts are with them xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tracey, they came round and freely guzzled our gin, words cannot console me


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Please stay safe, that looks horrific! When is the water expected to crest and start receding?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well I think the problem is mainly surface water drainage, which sounds innocuous but we've had such a wet year that the ground just isn't soaking up anymore, so a bad storm has a much more dramatic effect than it would normally. We're low lying too, so also get all the run off and swollen waters from the hills behind us, plus our rivers are tidal, so when storm waters combine with a high tide there's a problem. At the moment the worry is this river that's breached, along with heavy rains expected on Wednesday. It's not an exact science but it doesn't look good. York looks dreadful too. What with your missing snow and our excess water there's something a bit awry in the world at the moment


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well at least we are getting back to normal here, 35 to 40 cm of snow forcast for here tomorrow. The ski hill operators will be ecstatic.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Whoa! Be careful what you wish for


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Yikes! That looks scary! Hope all our members on the other side of the pond are okay.


----------

